

What’s New in Emacs 24.4 - signa11
http://www.masteringemacs.org/article/whats-new-in-emacs-24-4

======
erlkonig
I'm pretty sure the wide spacing, overuse of italics, and massive
overconsumption of vertical space mean that an straight text version of the
changes emacs would be more comfortable to read. At least it doesn't use
ghetto antialiasing (low contrast fg/bg to reduce jaggies).

You can find the text file at:
[http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/news/NEWS.24.4](http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/news/NEWS.24.4)

~~~
e40
What I'd really like, rather than the original article (for which your
criticism is dead on) or the NEWS file, is a summary of the important changes.

------
actsasbuffoon
I've been using a pre-release version of 24.4 for months, and I'm loving it.

Ruby-mode got a huge improvement in its indentation. I was able to delete all
of the hacks out of my .emacs files, and it works exactly the way I want it
to.

The new superword minor mode is really useful. It lets to treat snake cased
words as a single word, which makes recording macros a lot simpler in Ruby,
Python, etc.

I've also found that I didn't have to make a single change to my .emacs files.
All of my plugins were compatible. It was completely painless.

------
betteringred
Note this article was written last year and I'm guessing a lot of new stuff
has been added since then.

~~~
dbaupp
Are you sure? The writing implies that it was written recently. (Does the
emacs release team consider "any day now" == a year in "There’s a new Emacs
minor release due out any day now,"?)

Either way, the article does not mention its publishing date anywhere, which
is rather unfortunate for a medium like the internet, where text is forever.

~~~
ics
This post is from December 29, 2013, according to /feed (using Digg Reader).
If you've been using HEAD then you've had 24.4 for longer than that.

------
_delirium
This blog has had a series of posts on some of the new features that I found
useful:
[http://emacsredux.com/blog/categories/emacs24-dot-4/](http://emacsredux.com/blog/categories/emacs24-dot-4/)

------
okamiueru
From what I see on the extended support of C++ parsing, I doesn't look very
promising for handling C++11 features (let alone C++14). Truly disappointing.

I know this is a "if you really need it, why don't you work on it yourself
instead of complaining?". I've tried making sense of the cc-mode source,
without any success at all.

~~~
sklogic
You may want to take a look at irony-mode. Do not expect any rich semantic
features from the stock c-mode.

~~~
lloda
It's not rich semantic features that are missing, but basic stuff such as
C++11 keywords, handling of >>, etc. Those seem to be available in a cc-mode
branch, but since cc-mode is maintained separately from Emacs, it takes more
effort than it should to have an updated version of cc-mode in Emacs.

~~~
sklogic
Nowadays using package.el is mandatory.

------
agumonkey
I really love that it takes 6 min from git to build the latest Emacs on a 2010
ThinkPad.

------
nobleach
Using emacs in a terminal is for newbies? I don't want to launch another
program just to do my job! I'm already IN tmux running in Terminal.app, for
nearly everything else.

~~~
Dewie
> Using emacs in a terminal is for newbies?

Yes, if they do it by mistake and don't know that there is an alternative.

------
doublextremevil
Does this mean that It is released? I can only find info suggesting that 24.3
is the current stable version.

~~~
sk8ingdom
My understanding is that it's being officially released this upcoming Monday.
Builds of it, however, are available for testing and bug reporting.

~~~
unsignedint
Release candidate is planned this Friday with subsequent release on Monday[1]
unless there's something bad.

[1] [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2014-10/msg00...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-
devel/2014-10/msg00376.html)

------
asah
as an emacs user for 25 (!) years, this is an inspiring release.

